# [Risolto] Cancellare OpenOffice 1.1.4

## aristarx

Ciao a tutti!

Sabato, dopo un emerge --sync ho installato il pacchetto openoffice-bin versione 2.0.0

Sul sistema avevo già la versione 1.1.4 (sempre openoffice-bin) che portage non ha rimosso e infatti adesso posso avviare sia la precedente (ooffice) che la nuova (ooffice2).

Il problema è ke lo spazio sul mio disco rigido scarseggia così vorrei cancellare la versione precedente. Il problema è ke se do il comando:

```
emerge --pretend --unmerge openoffice-bin
```

portage mi propone di cancellare la versione 2.0.0 e se invece do:

```
emerge --pretend --unmerge openoffice-bin-1.1.4
```

mi risponde:

```
>>> These are the packages that I would unmerge:

--- Couldn't find openoffice-bin-1.1.4 to unmerge.

>>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.

```

Come posso fare a rimuovere il pacchetto?

Esiste un modo con portage o devo rimuovere manualmente qualke cartella?

Grazie!Last edited by aristarx on Tue Oct 25, 2005 3:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Luca89

Credo che avresti fatto bene a leggere il manuale (man portage e man emerge):

Comunque le soluzioni sono due:

```
# emerge -Ca =openoffice-bin-1.1.4
```

oppure:

```
# emerge -Pa openoffice-bin
```

----------

## Onip

prova con 

```
#emerge -Cp =openoffice-bin-1.1.4
```

 con il segno di uguale davanti

----------

## aristarx

Purtroppo non intende andarsene:

```
MDE-001 ~ # emerge -Ca =openoffice-bin-1.1.4

>>> These are the packages that I would unmerge:

--- Couldn't find =openoffice-bin-1.1.4 to unmerge.

>>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.

MDE-001 ~ # emerge -Pa openoffice-bin

>>> These are the packages that I would unmerge:

>>> prune: No packages selected for removal.

MDE-001 ~ # emerge -Cp =openoffice-bin-1.1.4

>>> These are the packages that I would unmerge:

--- Couldn't find =openoffice-bin-1.1.4 to unmerge.

>>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.

MDE-001 ~ # 

```

Cmq grazie dei suggerimenti..

----------

## Onip

ma l'hai installato con portage?

posta un

```
#etcat -v openoffice-bin
```

----------

## aristarx

Si, l'ho installato a suo tempo con emerge openoffice-bin.

Per quanto riguarda il comando, sembra non essere presente:

```
MDE-001 ~ # etcat -v openoffice-bin

bash: etcat: command not found

MDE-001 ~ #
```

Grazie

----------

## .:chrome:.

se gli dici di disinstallare il pacchetto xx, e ne hai installata più di una copia, ovviamente lui non sa ch efare ed esce.

devi dirgli esattamente quale versione disintallare:

emerge -C =xx-versione

emerge -C =openoffice-bin-1.1.4

----------

## silian87

 *aristarx wrote:*   

> Si, l'ho installato a suo tempo con emerge openoffice-bin.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il comando, sembra non essere presente:
> 
> 

 

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

----------

## aristarx

@ k.gothmog: niente da fare: stesso errore: non trova il pacchetto da rimuovere.

@ silian87 e Onip: ho emerso gentoolkit e questo è il risultato di etcat (avviato dalla sua cartella in quanto deprecated):

```

MDE-001 etcat # ./etcat -v openoffice-bin

[ Results for search key           : openoffice-bin ]

[ Candidate applications found : 2 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  app-office/openoffice-bin :

        [   ] 1.1.5 (0)

        [  I] 2.0.0 (0)

MDE-001 etcat #

```

Nonostante l'output, la versione installata è la 1.1.4 (ne sono sicuro xke tengo traccia di tutti i pacchetti emersi e comunque risulta anke direttamente da openoffice su Help>About OpenOffice.org).

Ad ogni modo per evitare equivoci ho riprovato tutti i comandi sostituendo a 1.1.4 il numero 1.1.5 e non ho ottenuto niente lo stesso..

Grazie

----------

## .:chrome:.

fai una cosa: installa eix e posta l'output del comando "eix openoffice"

----------

## makoomba

posta l'output di

```
find /var/db/pkg/ -iname '*.ebuild' | grep openoffice
```

----------

## aristarx

Ecco l'output di find /var/db/pkg/ -iname '*.ebuild' | grep openoffice:

```
MDE-001 ~ # find /var/db/pkg/ -iname '*.ebuild' | grep openoffice

/var/db/pkg/app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.0/openoffice-bin-2.0.0.ebuild

MDE-001 ~ # 
```

e quello di eix openoffice:

```
MDE-001 ~ # eix openoffice

* app-office/openoffice 

     Available versions:  1.1.4-r1 1.1.5 2.0.0

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://go-oo.org

     Description:         OpenOffice.org, a full office productivity suite.

* app-office/openoffice-bin 

     Available versions:  1.1.5 2.0.0

     Installed:           2.0.0

     Homepage:            http://www.openoffice.org/

     Description:         OpenOffice productivity suite

* app-office/openoffice-ximian 

     Available versions:  1.3.9-r1 1.3.16 1.9.199

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://go-oo.org

     Description:         Ximian-ized version of OpenOffice.org, a full office p

roductivity suite - now deprecated

* app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin 

     Available versions:  1.3.15

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://go-ooo.org

     Description:         Ximian-ized version of OpenOffice.org, a full office p

roductivity suite.

Found 4 matches

MDE-001 ~ #
```

Grazie

----------

## Luca89

Dall'output che hai postato pare che openoffice 1.1.4 non sia installato sul tuo sistema, c'è solo la 2.0, quindi dovresti essere apposto.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

aristarx: dovresti spiegarmi una cosa: come hai fatto ad installare sia openoffice che openoffice2 visto che non sono slotted?

evidentemente quando hai installato openoffice2 portage ti ha già rimosso l'1, per un semplice motivo: questo è un'output di emerge che dovrebbe chiarire le idee.

```
 emerge -pv =openoffice-bin-1.1.5

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     UD] app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.5 [2.0.0] +java 78,571 kB

Total size of downloads: 78,571 kB
```

```

emerge -pv =openoffice-1.1.5

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=openoffice-1.1.5" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-office/openoffice-1.1.5 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## makoomba

 *aristarx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /var/db/pkg/app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.0/openoffice-bin-2.0.0.ebuild
> ```
> ...

 

questa è l'unica versione installata.

----------

## aristarx

Come ragionamento non fa una piega..

Il problema empirico è tuttavia costituito dal fatto ke lanciando ooffice mi si apre senza problemi OpenOffice.org 1.1.4 (con relativa splash e tutto il resto).

Essendosi poi palesata la mia impossibilità di convincere il suddetto OpenOffice del fatto che il suo intrinseco esistere costituisce un'entità astratta, non immanemente presente nel mio sistema, mi trovo ad avere occupati sul filesystem diverse decine di MB ke mi farebbe comodo usare altrimenti..  :Very Happy: 

Vorrà dire ke proverò a procedere con metodi artigianali x la sua rimozione dal sistema..

Grazie comunque per tutti i suggerimenti!

----------

## makoomba

rimuovendo la versione 2.0.0 dal sistema, se digiti ooffice che succede ?

----------

## aristarx

ora provo a cancellarla e ti faccio sapere cosa mi dice..

----------

## aristarx

Mistero..

Ho rimosso openoffice-bin-2.0.0 con:

```
emerge --unmerge openoffice-bin
```

In effetti ora digitando ooffice2 mi risponde comando non trovato, ma riesco senza problemi a far partire la vecchia versione lanciando ooffice.

Tuttavia non sembra possibile rimuovere la vecchia versione e questo è lo strano risultato di un emerge --search:

```
MDE-001 ~ # emerge --search openoffice-bin

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : openoffice-bin ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  app-office/openoffice-bin

      Latest version available: 1.1.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 78,571 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.openoffice.org/

      Description: OpenOffice productivity suite

      License:     || ( LGPL-2 SISSL-1.1 )

MDE-001 ~ #
```

Non so + cosa pensare..

----------

## makoomba

installando la 1.1.5 andrai a sovrascrivere la 1.1.4

un successivo unmerge dovrebbe ripulirti il sistema.

----------

## aristarx

Grazie mille makoomba!

Ho fatto così e in effetti la vecchia versione è sparita..

Adesso ho riemerso la nuova e c'è solo quella!

Grazie ancora!

----------

## makoomba

 :Wink: 

----------

## otaku

bastava anche un

```
emerge -C =app-office/openoffice-bin-<versione>
```

è l'app-office che fa la differenza  :Wink: 

----------

